# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 >  کامپوننت های مورد نیاز جهت اجرای برنامه های نوشته شده با VB6

## M.T.P

:قلب:  (( با یاد خدا )))  :قلب: 
یکی از مشکلات برنامه نویسان ویژوال بیسیک 6 ، عدم اجرای نرم افزارهای کامپایل شده با این زبان در کامپیوتر هایی غیر از کامپیوتر خودشون هست. این مشکل به خاطر استفاده از کنترل های Optional در برنامه و یا در واقع کنترل هایی است که بصورت استاندارد در جعبه ابزار ویژوال بیسیک نیست و شما اونها رو از پنجره Components اضافه و استفاده میکنید.
در برنامه زیر که لینک دانلودش هست تقریبا کنترل ها و کتابخانه فایل هایی که بیشتر مورد استفاده برنامه نویسان هست وجود دارد و شما میتونید این فایل رو همراه برنامه هاتون به سیستم مقصد برده و بعنوان پیش نیاز نصب کنید. این برنامه همچنین عملیات رجیستر شدن را انجام میدهد و یک گزارش از نصب و رجیستر به شما تحویل خواهد داد.
دوستان ارجمند چنانچه Ocx و یا Dll دیگه ای مد نظرتون هست که بیشتر مورد استفاده برنامه نویسان قرار میگیره لطفا عنوان کنید تا بهش اضافه کنم.
باتشکر


دانلود با حجم تقریبی 1300 کیلوبایت
دانلود

----------


## kooroush

بسیار عالی ! ممنون !

----------


## look20

سلام دستون درد نکنه  عالیه میشه این MEShamsiDate.dll که کار مدیر محترم *Mbt925* هستش رو به لیست اضافه کنیدبه نظر من یکی از اون چیزهایی که حداقل من از اون استفاده میکنم بدرد خیلی ها هم میخوره اگه بدونن چی کارها و چه استفاده ها که نمیشه با این MEShamsiDate.dll  کرد
بازم میگم عالیه

----------


## vbhamed

> (( با یاد خدا ))) 
> یکی از مشکلات برنامه نویسان ویژوال بیسیک 6 ، عدم اجرای نرم افزارهای کامپایل شده با این زبان در کامپیوتر هایی غیر از کامپیوتر خودشون هست. این مشکل به خاطر استفاده از کنترل های Optional در برنامه و یا در واقع کنترل هایی است که بصورت استاندارد در جعبه ابزار ویژوال بیسیک نیست و شما اونها رو از پنجره Components اضافه و استفاده میکنید.
> در برنامه زیر که لینک دانلودش هست تقریبا کنترل ها و کتابخانه فایل هایی که بیشتر مورد استفاده برنامه نویسان هست وجود دارد و شما میتونید این فایل رو همراه برنامه هاتون به سیستم مقصد برده و بعنوان پیش نیاز نصب کنید. این برنامه همچنین عملیات رجیستر شدن را انجام میدهد و یک گزارش از نصب و رجیستر به شما تحویل خواهد داد.
> دوستان ارجمند چنانچه Ocx و یا Dll دیگه ای مد نظرتون هست که بیشتر مورد استفاده برنامه نویسان قرار میگیره لطفا عنوان کنید تا بهش اضافه کنم.
> باتشکر
> 
> 
> دانلود با حجم تقریبی 1300 کیلوبایت
> دانلود



سلام

ولي به نظر من اين كار اصولي نيست كه چند تا فايل رو بزاريم و بگيم همين ها *معمولا* كافيه
هر كس تو برنامش مي تونه از فايلها، dll ها، ocx ها و ... مختلفي استفاده كرده باشه
ضمنا اين مسئله مربوط به ويژوال بيسيك نيست و توي همه زبانها همينطوره
حتي تو دات نت هم شما اگر از فايلي غير از فايلهاي دات نت فريم ورك استفاده كني بازم اين موضوع سر جاش هست
بنابراين بهتره از راه اصولي كه همون ساخت ستاپ هست استفاده كنيد
برنامه هاي ستاپ ساز معروف هم كه زيادن از جمله Wise Installation system, InstallShield, Setup Factory
كه من براي ويژوال بيسيك Wise Installation System رو ترجيح ميدم كه هم ساده است و هم بسيار قدرتمند، آموزشش رو هم تو سايت به فارسي گذاشتم
اگر هم جايي نمي خواين برنامه رو نصب كنيد از برنامه هاي پرتابل ساز بايد استفاده كنيد

براي گرفتن آموزش Wise به اينك زير بريد
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=158999

و براي برنامه پرتابل ساز :
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=158999

----------

